# Obtaining fingerprints while in China



## cristiline (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi, everyone! I'm hoping you can help me out with a problem. I'm a US citizen currently teaching in Kaifeng, China, but I've accepted a job offer in another country for the fall. As part of the hiring process, I need to obtain an FBI Identity History Summary, which requires getting fingerprinted.

Do any of you have experienced getting fingerprinted without going to Beijing, Shanghai, etc? I know that I can print the form myself, so if I can get a local police station to fingerprint me, it should be fine, right?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

cristiline said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm hoping you can help me out with a problem. I'm a US citizen currently teaching in Kaifeng, China, but I've accepted a job offer in another country for the fall. As part of the hiring process, I need to obtain an FBI Identity History Summary, which requires getting fingerprinted.
> 
> Do any of you have experienced getting fingerprinted without going to Beijing, Shanghai, etc? I know that I can print the form myself, so if I can get a local police station to fingerprint me, it should be fine, right?


Any PSB department can do a fingerprint for you. But they may charge for this. If you do not speak Chinese then take an interpreter along with you to the PSB department.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric is dead on here, you can get them done at a local Police station.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Eric is dead on here, you can get them done at a local Police station.


How is Chanzhou nowadays, I spent a year there recently building a new 4S workshop, was sad to leave such nice people and head for Chongqing.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> How is Chanzhou nowadays, I spent a year there recently building a new 4S workshop, was sad to leave such nice people and head for Chongqing.


Hi eric, I have just sent you a PM hope it gets through Dazz.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

cristiline said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm hoping you can help me out with a problem. I'm a US citizen currently teaching in Kaifeng, China, but I've accepted a job offer in another country for the fall. As part of the hiring process, I need to obtain an FBI Identity History Summary, which requires getting fingerprinted.
> 
> Do any of you have experienced getting fingerprinted without going to Beijing, Shanghai, etc? I know that I can print the form myself, so if I can get a local police station to fingerprint me, it should be fine, right?


Hi Cristiline, how did you get on with your fingerprint issue?


----------

